# A New "Favorite Dog Food" Poll



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know there is already a thread out there polling your fav. dog food, but a lot of foods were left out. I am doing an updated copy of it. My fav. is Orijen. My experiences with it was nothing under par, everything was stellar, this is an amazing product. My dog needed all his other food to be "topped" with canned food or other goodies. Now she just eats it, no questions ask. Makes my life a lot easier. Also, if you checked other, let us know which one it is.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm looking for another dog food to add to what i feed all ready and i really wanted to try origen but i cant find it any where in my little town. I'll check their site and see about shipping. I feed chicken soup right now. The dogs love it and look very good but would like to start rotating with at least one more.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can go to www.petfooddirect.com. When you register for the first time, they give you a coupon code for 22% for your entire order, that should pay for shipping. They always have coupon codes, so you gotta just search for them.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry just noticed my food listed under Diamond pet foods...TOTW.....
I really love it....I am also using the wellness weight management for my pug


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I posted other beccause my food is not listed......
> 
> I use TOTW and LOVE IT !


Ummm. It's there, its under Diamond Pet foods, TOTW.. next to chicken soup..


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I picked TOTW and other... the other is for Acana(grainless). I love the both, my dogs love them and they do very well on them.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

odp1979 said:


> Ummm. It's there, its under Diamond Pet foods, TOTW.. next to chicken soup..


ummmm..I already fix it...thanks


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

pugmom said:


> ummmm..I already fix it...thanks


Awesome! Taste of the Wild looks like a really awesome food.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My absolute favorite is Orijen (we are using Orijen Senior)! As another poster said, my dogs will eat it without a "topper"! First time they have done that with any food. I also like and would use all the other ones you've listed except Science Diet (and whatever else it said there). I, too, would like to try Acana, but can't seem to figure out where to get it. I order my Orijen from Petfood Direct.


----------



## Surfergurl82 (Oct 9, 2008)

My favorite is Orijen! I switched over from Solid Gold and Bailey is doing much better on the dry flakey skin. I mix in a little bit of raw green tripe in the morning and organs in the evening..


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

When I'm not as short on cash as I am right now, I love TOTW. Fabulous food, IMO. Right now, Bentley is back on a food with grain...Nutrisource. Out of any food with grain in it, he does the best on this one and with my discount at work, its only $27 for a 35lb bag compared to $40 for a 30lb bag. I can't wait to graduate in May so I have more time for work and thus more money for doggie food!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I voted other, as my brand of choice isn't listed. Dakota's been eating the Castor and Pollux brand food (I've tried both the Organix and the Ultramix formulas) for probably 6+ months now and is doing wonderfully. Not only has her overall health and look seemed to improved, but some problems we were having due to possible food allergy have completely cleared away. It's definitely more expensive then what I was feeding before (Nutro), but well worth it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I voted other. We feed Zoey a mix of NutirSource puppy and Halo's canned foods. Since our switch from Iams (>_<) her poops got smaller, firmer and less smelly, and her eye boogers disappeared! I've been using a spoonful of the halo wet food mixed into her kibble since she started teething to soften it up and add some more flavor. It just seemed like that would be tastier than adding water to soften up her food, and she goes nuts over it. She seems to think the Halo stew is people food. It -does- look and smell like it. Lol.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I voted Chicken Soup as that is what they are on right now. As soon as we run out of it though we will be switching back over to Purina Puppy Chow. They have been on Nutro Puppy when I first got them, horrible diarreah. Then Chicken Soup, did well but I thought they needed something better so I put them on TOTW. That was a nightmare! Then on puppy chow. Did great from the beginning. Then I got to thinking I was a horrible doggy mommy because I wasnt feeding them well and put them back on Chicken Soup (forums can drive you crazy if you let them, lol). Well, I dont see any difference accept they have bigger poops than ever now. They did perfectly fine on puppy chow. Had lots of energy, coats looked great, etc. So when they are done with this batch of Chicken Soup we are going back to what works best for us. Purina Puppy Chow.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i voted other....mine are on Purina One.....best food for them....


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

Voted other - I feed them Royal Canin Canine Diabetic HF 18 Dry mixed with Honest kitchen


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

salask said:


> Voted other - I feed them Royal Canin Canine Diabetic HF 18 Dry mixed with Honest kitchen


Ugh, diabetic?? I'm sorry to hear, I'm a diabetic and it's not fun. What's in that the HF stuff that helps with his blood sugar, I'm curious...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine are currently on Chicken Soup (Puppy)...our goofy terrier doesn't seem to do well, weight wise, on adult foods, so since Siri is still a puppy, we are going to try puppy food all around. Hopefully miss Lizzy will start keeping more weight on with this...


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Orijen puppy works awesome. I would try that, if it's in your budget.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

odp1979 said:


> Ugh, diabetic?? I'm sorry to hear, I'm a diabetic and it's not fun. What's in that the HF stuff that helps with his blood sugar, I'm curious...


high levels of dietary fiber, free of simple sugars and it has a restricted fat content


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I use Orijen, my dog loves it. I am in the long process of switching her over from the puppy formula to the 6 Fish formula. I'm taking my sweet time (1 month) to avoid problems. I'm scared when it comes to food changes.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i feed california naturals. it works well for my dog, and i have noticed a *huge* difference from when i fed iams. i am in the process of switching her to CN adult. she has been experiencing some dry skin lately, and i am not sure if it is food related, or winter weather related. i plan to see how she does on the adult formula and if her skin does not improve, i may switch her food.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

I picked up some Orijin last night. I am switching my Cavalier off of Royal Canin to Orijin. I swear, her food all of a sudden gave her running stool. I took her off it, went to chicken and rice (bland diet) and then back to Royal Canin...BOOM.

I think Old Mother Hubbard treats may have caused the problem as well. Either way, she's off both things and hopefully will be better. This thread and the board helped a lot with my selection of Orijin.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

El Fragil said:


> I picked up some Orijin last night. I am switching my Cavalier off of Royal Canin to Orijin. I swear, her food all of a sudden gave her running stool. I took her off it, went to chicken and rice (bland diet) and then back to Royal Canin...BOOM.
> 
> I think Old Mother Hubbard treats may have caused the problem as well. Either way, she's off both things and hopefully will be better. This thread and the board helped a lot with my selection of Orijin.


It's normal for your dog to get water stools when switching to Orijen. They're food is high in protein. My dog had water stools for 3-4 days, then they firmed up, and became very solid and compact.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but I haven't switched to Orijin yet. She got runny stool a few days ago. I decided to switch to Orijin when she comes off cooked chicken and rice.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't vote. My favorite is raw, but out of a kibble I'm not sure if I have a favorite. I feed a few different foods, I also rotate. I like and feed several of the foods listed. I guess if I had to pick a brand that is good quality and cost effective it would be Fromm, but not the classic. The Gold Nutritionals is ok and the 4star foods I like also.


----------



## Jake Jackson (Sep 6, 2008)

I voted Innova.... Zeus went thru a really bad gas period, and I assumed it was the innova I was feeding him. 

I decided I'd lay off soft food and just feed Kibble, his stools hardened and now he doesnt have gas...... Unless I feed him soft food.... But I don't do that much anymore needless to say why

But Innova has him looking healthy as any food he has ever been on... Of course only other food he was one was puppy chow from the breeder


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

I voted forChicken Soup. It's what we feed Dallas, but not necessarily our favorite. Dallas never gets excited about her food. I tried switching once, and she didnt' care about that either.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

musicmom116 said:


> I voted forChicken Soup. It's what we feed Dallas, but not necessarily our favorite. Dallas never gets excited about her food. I tried switching once, and she didnt' care about that either.


Maybe you should try topping the food with some canned food? Evangers makes awesome can food and so does Halo.


----------



## k94life (Feb 2, 2009)

I picked other .......Because I feed RAW


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

The poll seems kind of skewed to me, since all Purina products are left out and they are one of the more popular brands out there.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> The poll seems kind of skewed to me, since all Purina products are left out and they are one of the more popular brands out there.


I think that Purina would be under the Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc. category, since they all have one thing in common, corn and by-products.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Wellness CORE for us!! *


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

PureMutt said:


> I think that Purina would be under the Science Diet, Eukanuba, Iams, etc. category, since they all have one thing in common, corn and by-products.


And it's that kind of "logic" that renders the poll rather useless and spins the data in the direction that the OP wants it to go. That's *why* it's skewed--because certain "approved" foods have their own categories, while the more popular brands by sales are lumped into one. It's legit to make a poll that excludes the more popular brands entirely, but not legit to make a poll that lumps them all into one category. It just smacks of someone making a poll to confirm a preconceived belief.

(btw, read the thread on why breeders feed ProPlan.  )


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

FYI...The person that started this thread/poll is banned.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

LuvmyRotti said:


> FYI...The person that started this thread/poll is banned.


Thanks.  I didn't realize that.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

LuvmyRotti said:


> FYI...The person that started this thread/poll is banned.


I'm not sure what that has to do with anything. I think the OP was just trying to put first the more popular foods that people feed their pets in this particular forum. Maybe he ran out of options. But I seriously doubt he was banned because of THIS thread in particular. I never said Pro Plan was a "bad" food, I was merely stating the facts, that it has corn and by-products, if one particular dog does well on it, that's great!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I chose the Diamond Dog food, except it's not TOTW or Chicken Soup. I like the Diamond Naturals extreme athlete...my dogs love it.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

PureMutt said:


> Maybe you should try topping the food with some canned food? Evangers makes awesome can food and so does Halo.


Part of me wants to try that and part of me doesn't. It is a good food for her and I think she should learn to eat what we feed her, some times she gulps it down and other times she takes a few bites and walks away. On the other hand, she only gets to eat twice a day and she should enjoy her meals. I don't know, I'll have to think about it.
But, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I selected other. I am still looking for a favorite. Right now I am trying Evangers, but is has not been long enough for me to rate the results.)


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Timberwolf Organics looks really good.


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know. I'm having an inner battle with deciding what food to ultimately feed. I asked the gals at the vet's office if grain free is overrated and they said that unless my dog is having issues there's really not a need to change it. I'll ask the vet when we go in for his last set of puppy shots and see what the vet herself says. But I'm still confused. Right now we're feeding him Iams Large Breed Puppy. He's doubled in size just in the month we've had him. He's about 12 weeks old now.


----------



## rocky3son (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi There,
How about Horizon Pet food Legacy grain free from Canada, my dog does very well.Don't over look on this food http://www.horizonpetfood.com/Products/dog_legacy.html

Thanks


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

Just looked and there's NO WAY I'm paying so much for a bag of dog food. I'll keep my dogs on what their already eating.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

We have had excellent results with Orijen over the past several months. I will always include it in my rotations as long as the quality stays the same.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Foxy&Beau said:


> Just looked and there's NO WAY I'm paying so much for a bag of dog food. I'll keep my dogs on what their already eating.


Dogs don't require as much of a high quality food as they a Purina or Iams, etc. I feed my pup Orijen Six Fresh Fish and while expensive, she eats about half of what she was eating on Royal Canine. And if you don't want suggestions, why ask?


----------



## Foxy&Beau (Feb 22, 2009)

I asked before I looked at the prices.


----------

